# Peanut butter and Coconut Slice



## Tashy (31/5/18)

I love to bake and cook, so yesterday I made my own No bake Peanut butter slices. After having a look at a few recipes, I decided on doing my own thing with No accurate measurements (which always works out for me). Like my mother always said ''Moer net by'' , I'll give an estimated amout of what I put in. If the mixture is too crumbly and dry, add a little bit of melted butter, if you feel it's too wet...add coconut. It should hold together when pressed into a ball.
Enjoy




Tashy's Peanut Butter and Coconut Slice

Ingredients:

1 1/2 Cup fine Desiccated Coconut
1 Packet of Tennis Tea biscuits(crushed)
1 to 2 Cups Smooth Peanut butter (whatever floats your boat)
50 -80 ml Honey
2 - 3 Tablespoons melted butter
1 Teaspoon Vanilla essence

Method:

Mix Coconut and crushed biscuits in a large bowl, set aside.
In a pot, melt butter, add peanut butter and honey, only heat it up, do Not let it cook. (You can use a microwave oven, 30sec)
Remove from heat, add vanilla essence.
Pour peanut butter mix in the biscuit mixture and mix with your hands (a spoon takes to long to mix..in my opinion)
Pour mixture into a tray and press down as hard as you can to get it even and compressed, I used a book covered with clingwrap to press down my slice.
Next I put paper towel over it and placed it in the freezer for about 20 to 30 mins.
Remove from freezer and cut into slices or squares. Enjoyyyy

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Dietz (31/5/18)

Die goeters is mos flippen Delicious!!! 
She also made me a special batch of Chocolate Protein peanut Butter bars for me and its my favorite snack at the moment!

I am tagging @Bumblebabe for some delicious revenge  and @RainstormZA because I think its 'Healthy' enough that you would make it too! I think youd like it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/5/18)

Looks delish @Tashy !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (31/5/18)

Dietz said:


> Die goeters is mos flippen Delicious!!!
> She also made me a special batch of Chocolate Protein peanut Butter bars for me and its my favorite snack at the moment!
> 
> I am tagging @Bumblebabe for some delicious revenge  and @RainstormZA because I think its 'Healthy' enough that you would make it too! I think youd like it.


@Dietz Hehehe  as they say revenge is best served cold.

My first reaction is too look at ingredients.
Tennis biscuits and peanuts is all I see and enough for us to say no thank you 
Swap those out for coconut cream and coconut oil, add some cocoa and you'll have us drooling 
Would you like to see last nights pizza roll? 

@Tashy 
"Moer net by" is the best way to create your own. Well done 
You can even add crushed nuts for more crunch, or even roast them a bit first.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Carnival (31/5/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> @Dietz
> @Tashy
> "Moer net by" is the best way to create your own. Well done
> You can even add crushed nuts for more crunch, or even roast them a bit first.



Oh man, roasted nuts are a weakness of mine! Delicious.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Carnival (31/5/18)

@Tashy those peanut butter slices look darn good! Nicely done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RainstormZA (31/5/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> @Dietz Hehehe  as they say revenge is best served cold.
> 
> My first reaction is too look at ingredients.
> Tennis biscuits and peanuts is all I see and enough for us to say no thank you
> ...



Same here @Bumblebabe but my mom will love it!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Tashy (31/5/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> @Dietz Hehehe  as they say revenge is best served cold.
> 
> My first reaction is too look at ingredients.
> Tennis biscuits and peanuts is all I see and enough for us to say no thank you
> ...


Replacing it with coconut cream and oil sounds Perfect...but I just love Peanut Butter soo much, it's my downfall.
Maybe I'll try to replace peanut butter with almond butter next time

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tashy (31/5/18)

Bumblebabe said:


> @Dietz Hehehe  as they say revenge is best served cold.
> 
> My first reaction is too look at ingredients.
> Tennis biscuits and peanuts is all I see and enough for us to say no thank you
> ...


Please show us the pizza roll

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (31/5/18)

They look divine @Tashy, wish I could make that recipe but I'm diabetic so the Tennis biscuits are a no-no.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/6/18)

Tashy said:


> Replacing it with coconut cream and oil sounds Perfect...but I just love Peanut Butter soo much, it's my downfall.
> Maybe I'll try to replace peanut butter with almond butter next time


You can yes, even pecan nut butter. 
I’m just not a fan of nut butters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (1/6/18)

Tashy said:


> Replacing it with coconut cream and oil sounds Perfect...but I just love Peanut Butter soo much, it's my downfall.
> Maybe I'll try to replace peanut butter with almond butter next time



@Tashy I love Macadamia butter - it has a natural sweet taste.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tashy (2/6/18)

Hooked said:


> @Tashy I love Macadamia butter - it has a natural sweet taste.


I will Definitely make a few more batches with these healthy options.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

